# Signs of Heat Stroke



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

No, thankfully our pup isn't showing these signs, but we did have a heat related scare and when I found this link from PetPlan in my email today I thought I would share.

It's targeted to leaving dogs in hot cars, but the general signs can be useful to know in any situation.

http://www.gopetplan.com/uploads/media/17/10573.pdf?utm_medium=email&utm_source=eblast&utm_campaign=driventobark_us_ph&utm_content=3


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a good description of heat stroke, but I wish they also had information on how to cool an overheated animal too! I also like the idea of legislation to protect animals, but since people kill their human children this way too it is hard to imagine it being effective, but I guess it would give a way to protect someone who broke into a vehicle to rescue an animal in distress.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree, Lilly! I was sort of surprised when it didn't have any steps to take to help a dog in distress.

But, I guess knowing the signs is somewhere to start.

And I should also say that I don't really think legislation will help. You can't legislate people into using their brains or having morals. 

If they don't already know that leaving a baby, or a pet, in the car during summer can be deadly then only sharing that knowledge will make it less likely to happen.

On the other hand, if they already know of the danger, and choose to ignore it, then a law will only help after the fact to punish the person and, as you said, potentially protect a person if they broke a window to try to help.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It is illegal here in San Diego, but on the news all the time are reports of animals being rescued. One guy was very upset after his window was broken to save his dog by Animal Control and threatened to sue cuz he "worked in a lawyers office" Hahaha!!! I sure he's really gonna hate all the fines he'll have to pay to get his dog back (animal control took it)
BTW....they take the temperature of the interior and in this case it was 106!!!!!!!
Our local news stations are constantly reminding people, but it seems to fall on deaf ears!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Heat stroke is a big concern in Texas, so I appreciated the article. I was not familiar with all of the symptoms. We can't seem to get through a summer in Texas without a forgotten infant dying in a closed car. Geez.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> It is illegal here in San Diego, but on the news all the time are reports of animals being rescued.


This is the real pity, isn't it. We get regulations directed at the bottom end of society. Not for people who remain alert and aware that a car will heat up. If it wasn't for boneheads, we would get to decide ourselves where and how long to leave an animal in a car. 

And a small anecdote - at our new library there's not a drop of shade in the parking lot. But there's a couple of perfect Maples on the lawn. So now I carefully bump up over the curb and across twenty feet of lawn. The lower leaves tickle the top of the car. It just fits... Tonka stays cool.

And, given the reason, the library staff have no problem with it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

People who don't take the threat heat stroke seriously make me_ steam_!:mad3:

Some tips on how to handle it if it happens...
Heatstroke (Hyperthermia) in Dogs
*What you should do
Remove the dog from the hot area immediately. Prior to taking him to your veterinarian, lower his temperature by wetting him thoroughly with cool water (for very small dogs, use lukewarm water), then increase air movement around him with a fan. CAUTION: Using very cold water can actually be counterproductive. Cooling too quickly and especially allowing his body temperature to become too low can cause other life-threatening medical conditions. The rectal temperature should be checked every 5 minutes. Once the body temperature is 103ºF, the cooling measures should be stopped and the dog should be dried thoroughly and covered so he does not continue to lose heat. Even if the dog appears to be recovering, take him to your veterinarian as soon as possible. He should still be examined since he may be dehydrated or have other complications.

Allow free access to water or a children's rehydrating solution if the dog can drink on his own. Do not try to force-feed cold water; the dog may inhale it or choke.

Your veterinarian will lower your dog's body temperature to a safe range (if you have not already) and continually monitor his temperature. Your dog will be given fluids, and possibly oxygen. He will be monitored for shock, respiratory distress, kidney failure, heart abnormalities, and other complications, and treated accordingly. Blood samples may be taken before and during the treatment. The clotting time of the blood will be monitored, since clotting problems are a common complication.

Aftercare
Dogs with moderate heatstroke often recover without complicating health problems. Severe heatstroke can cause organ damage that might need ongoing care such as a special diet prescribed by your veterinarian. Dogs who suffer from heatstroke once increase their risk for getting it again and steps must be taken to prevent it on hot, humid days.*


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Also be careful with older /infirm dogs - it happened to Tangee last Fall - it wasn't even that hot, maybe a bit humid, in the low 70's, and Teaka was right there next to her, and was fine. She probably couldn't tolerate it because unbeknownst to me, her heart condition had worsened.


----------

